# Benutzer im Active Directory anlegen



## melfoers (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte einBenutzerkonto als  Vorlagenkonto im AD erstellen, damit ich für alle zukünftigen Benutzer die gleichen Einstellungen habe und nur noch die Benutzerdaten ändern brauch.
Die Benutzer sollen über Basisordner und servergespeicherte Profile verfügen.

Sollte eigentlich auch nicht so schwer sein, nur macht M$ nicht das, was in den Büchern beschrieben steht, oder ich mache immer wieder den gleichen Fehler.

1) lege ich eine Benutzer Vorlage an
2) erlaube ich in den Sicherheitsrichtlinien für Domänencontroller die lokale Anmeldung für die Gruppe der Domänen Benutzer am Server
2) melde ich mich mit dem Benutzer an das System an
3) richte den Destop ein (Hintergrund, Verknüpfungen usw........)
4) melde mich wieder als admin an und kopiere das Benutzerprofil Vorlage in das vorher auf einem RAID 5 angelegte Verzeichnis "Profile" mit den Berechtigungen für Vollzugriff für Benutzer / Domänenbenutzer.
5) Im AD Benutzer und Computer verändere ich den Profilpfad für den Benutzer Vorlage in \\server\Profile (UNC Pfad -  klar wegen dem Zugriff über das Netzwerk)
6) melde mich von einem Client aus als  Benutzer Vorlage an

Jetzt sollte ich ja das gespeicherte Profil mit den veränderten Einstellungen vom Server erhalten. Steht auch so in allen M$ Bücher, die richtig Geld gekostet haben.
Nur oh Wunder, es funktioniert nicht (wie auch anders zu erwarten bei M$).

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen Was mache ich falsch, oder, was habe ich vergessen?

gruß 
melfoers


----------



## Maximodo (19. März 2004)

Was funktioniert denn danach nicht?


----------



## melfoers (19. März 2004)

hi,
die Vorgehensweise ist schon richtig, wie ich das jetzt so verstanden habe. Aber, ich brauche ein Profil, welches ich als Vorlage für alle zukünftigen User kopieren kann. 
Dazu gehört auch ein einheitliches Erscheinungsbild der Desktopeinstellungen (Programme die nicht standardmäßig enthalten sind) sowie auch ein gemeinsamen Basisordner für alle.
Auf die o.g. genannte Weise erhält jeder Benutzer ein Standard Profil.


----------

